
A.I. As Talent Scout: Unorthodox Hires, and Maybe Lower Pay - denzil_correa
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/06/business/economy/artificial-intelligence-hiring.html
======
foldr
I'm bowled over by the AI that can identify a programmer with a masters in
statistics as a potential data scientist.

